# K3 accessories



## magznyc (Oct 28, 2008)

just wondering how fast my favorite accessory makers will be able to get up to speed with items for the new kindle - decalgirl, oberon, octo, etc. - care to chime in with your plans? - anyone...anyone...bueller?


----------



## MarieAtMEdge (May 27, 2009)

We are working on accessories for the new 6" Display Kindle.  Our product line-up will include some favorites like the Executive, GO!, Latitude, Leisure, Platform, eLuminator, FlexStand and others.  We are currently planning on offering the Guardian for the new Kindle, but do not have even an estimated release date yet. (So its coming, but not coming soon.)  We will have our New Yorker Jackets available for the new Kindle (as well as nook and iPad) soon.  Plus we have new colors and several all new styles in the works!  We will updating our website, www.medgestore.com, and posting updates on both kindleboards and Facebook as we have more information to share.  Stay tuned!

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I sent an e-mail to DecalGirl last night and received this reply this morning:

"Dear Tom, 

Thank you for contacting us.  

Absolutely we will doing skins for the Kindle 3, we just pre-ordered it today and we should have it towards the end of August.  Sadly we have to wait until we actually have it here before we can start making skins for it."


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

MarieAtMEdge said:


> Plus we have new colors and several all new styles in the works!


My wife is hoping that you will be making the K3 Latitude Jacket in Yellow and Orange like you did for the K2 (but discontinued)!


----------



## MarieAtMEdge (May 27, 2009)

TomDiego said:


> My wife is hoping that you will be making the K3 Latitude Jacket in Yellow and Orange like you did for the K2 (but discontinued)!


I do not have a list of the new colors yet. Stay tuned to our website and our official thread here on kindleboards for updates.

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Likewise.
JAVOedge has pre-ordered the latest new Kindle! That's official.
We're definitely going to introduce cases and accessories for it. 
Most likely a mix of our popular styles and new ones too. We're in a tizzy about what new looks we'll do. 
Like how we handle other new product releases, we make sure we get the actual device in so we can ensure the best fit, easy accessibility, etc. for our accessories. 
So, check us out on Twitter + Facebook + KindleBoards Official Thread for more news as we get closer to Kindle 3 release date.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm so excited about new covers for the K3. I'm just as exciting about it as I am about getting the new Kindle!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I just received my K2 M-edge "Dog and the Door" New Yorker cover and it is to die for!!  Calling  M-edge.... PLEASE do this for K3!!  NOW!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> I just received my K2 M-edge "Dog and the Door" New Yorker cover and it is to die for!! Calling M-edge.... PLEASE do this for K3!! NOW!!


that's the one I want so badly...hope the do it!!!!! May I ask how it feels is ir soft to the tuch? sturdy ect


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> that's the one I want so badly...hope the do it!!!!! May I ask how it feels is ir soft to the tuch? sturdy ect


I didn't look at it much (hah!) since I've already sold it and I didn't want to make it dirty. But the front was soft fabric with the leather spine. so pretty.. And it comes in a pouch!


----------



## Abouna (Apr 24, 2009)

Well here's my vote for hoping Octovo comes out with Slip Cover sleeves pronto!  I love my Octovo for the K2 and want another for the K3.


----------



## magznyc (Oct 28, 2008)

nobody would expect a hard and fast date, but i'm interested in any ballpark estimates of availability - days, weeks, months??


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

From prior experience, most companies will have products available within a few weeks. Some quicker than others.


----------



## SkierChick (Jul 30, 2010)

MarieAtMEdge said:


> We are working on accessories for the new 6" Display Kindle. Our product line-up will include some favorites like the Executive, GO!, Latitude, Leisure, Platform, eLuminator, FlexStand and others.


Here's to hoping that some of the new items will match the black/graphite (e.g, FlexStand & eLuminator).

Looking forward to the new Kindle 3 and all the accessories that will hopefully be available very soon after.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Medge has a page up with a picture of the K3 and a place where you can be notified by email when products become available.
deb


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

drenee said:


> Medge has a page up with a picture of the K3 and a place where you can be notified by email when products become available.
> deb


I usually find out news like that here on KB first!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I will probably be struck dead for saying this, but like my iPad which only has a sleeve, as I plan to keep the new k3 to keep in my hand bag for outside the house reading, and the k2 for indulgent reading at home, I might only get a BB sleeve for it. Now, let the enablers do their work on me!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I won't be one of those working on you, Pushka. I do have a cover for my Sony, but i love reading it without a cover. 
deb


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I will probably be struck dead for saying this, but like my iPad which only has a sleeve, as I plan to keep the new k3 to keep in my hand bag for outside the house reading, and the k2 for indulgent reading at home, I might only get a BB sleeve for it. Now, let the enablers do their work on me!


I have to admit, I've really enjoyed reading my naked DX and the K2 in a very slight, light iFrogz case. I'll probably seriously consider just a sleeve and skin for my first K3 case. (I know myself enough to know it won't be my only case!  )


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello Manufacturers of covers using the hinge system..... do you know if the connectors on the k3 will fit existing hinge covers

And what about pricing?  When I bought my cover for the K2, I was protecting a $350 investment.  Now at $189 or $139 I can hardly justify spending 60%-90% of the Kindle price on a cover.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Magenta said:


> Hello Manufacturers of covers using the hinge system..... do you know if the connectors on the k3 will fit existing hinge covers
> 
> And what about pricing? When I bought my cover for the K2, I was protecting a $350 investment. Now at $189 or $139 I can hardly justify spending 60%-90% of the Kindle price on a cover.


They won't know until they receive one.

Your second point is an excellent one! And combine that with postage to overseas buyers, well, I am not going to bother.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Magenta, I agree with your point on pricing also.  I carry my K everywhere with me and really like a cover.  But anything over 25% of the total cost of the K3 seems a bit high to me.  I think that's going to limit my selections if I do decide to buy a K3.
deb


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree that paying more than 1/3 of the price of the kindle feels excessive.  I'll have to see.  I thought a lot of cover prices were high when I was covering a more expensive device ...


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> I agree that paying more than 1/3 of the price of the kindle feels excessive. I'll have to see. I thought a lot of cover prices were high when I was covering a more expensive device ...


I have been vacillating. Half the time, I am thinking exactly what you are saying and I am thinking of looking for something less expensive.

The other half of the time, I am thinking that life is short, the cover doesn't just protect but also makes reading such an elegant and luxurious experience, and this is no time to be rational. LOL


----------

